# Partridge Meat Questions!



## mdrosenb

Hi I'm a recently new hunter up here in northern VT. Today I took down two partridges but have never cooked them before. The first one I seasoned and cooked in the oven for 20 minutes or so. The meat was a bit tough and the taste okay.

Is there a way to cook the meat and keep it tender? And, does anyone know any good recipes or tips for cooking partridge. Thanks!


----------



## MossyMO

Soak the breast in milk for a half hour, wrap in bacon and slide a toothpick through to secure the bacon to the breast, then grill till the bacon looks done. You will love it !!!


----------



## Dick Monson

He might be talking about ruffed grouse but MM's advice should work. Thanks for coming to Nodakoutdoors mdrosenb. You might want to check the receipe forum here, or search the same on the "Upland Journal" web page. They're ruffed grouse nuts over there.


----------



## buckseye

I like eating them when cooked with wild rice and cream of mushroom soup.


----------



## njsimonson

If it's ruffed grouse (which the locals in NEMN also call "partridge" like Dick said), you can basically treat it like chicken, except for the fact it requires moister cooking methods.

My wife will bread it, italian style, and make parmigiana with it, which is totally awesome. The moisture is locked in and the natural sweetness of the meat is preserved under the breading.

You can also use a fat source, like bacon wrapped around the breast meat, to help keep it moist in drier cooking methods (grill, oven).

When all else fails, cream-based soups (mushroom/chicken/celery), as stated above are a standard.


----------



## Canuck

We also dice ruffed grouse breasts up and use them in any chinese food recipe calling for chicken. I save all the legs and thighs (my favorite) for the slow cooker.

Canuck


----------



## kingcanada

my advice goes for all partridge: chukar, hungarian, or ruffed grouse. i fry them. cooking medium rare or so prevents toughness in birds. i like to cut my bird breasts into finger size strips and season them with hickory salt or ramen noodle seasoning packets (really). i then take Club crackers mashed into a powder and bread them with that. fry them at medium heat in bacon grease or olive oil for the best flavor. enjoy.


----------



## Duckslayer100

My advice for just about any wild game is: High and Hot, or Low and Slow. Basically, either cooking medium about medium rare over high heat for a short period (2 mins or less per side depending on thickness), or cooking until well done over low heat (usually crock pot or roaster) for a longer period of time (again, depends on thickness, usually 6-8 hours in crock pot or anywhere from 30 mins.-almost 2 hours in a roaster).

But, my absolute favorite way to cook ruffed grouse (the BEST tasting wild bird IMO) is High and Fast. Beat the breasts flat so they are even thickness. Dredge in flour mixed with salt and pepper. Heat olive oil and butter in skillet and fry breasts quickly each side. Should still be slightly pink in the middle.

That's it. A bird like that I wouldn't ruin with a lot of seasoning or marinades. Grouse has a special flavor all its own. Almost like Mother Nature's lemon chicken recipe.

Oh man...after all this talk I got to get out and chase som Pa'tridge!


----------



## MossyMO

huanic
Between your innuendoes I forgot your question.....


----------

